# K9Data question



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

OD-Outstanding Dam

OS-Outstanding Sire

To earn this designation, the dog or bitch must produce a certain number of titled offspring. These are generally the higher level titles, such as Ch, FTCH, OTCH, MACH, often combined with some lower level titles.

There is an explanation here (it has gotten increasingly more difficult to figure out the requirements!)

http://www.grca.org/events/awards/outstand.html

This award speaks volumes about the quality of a breeder's breeding program, and the quality of the dog or bitch who attains this designation.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks much!


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

and here's the point scale:
http://www.grca.org/events/awards/versatile.html


----------



## Kand3 (Nov 3, 2008)

I wondered this as well! Also, (and not to hijack!) but what do SDHF and OHR stand for?? Thank you!!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> This award speaks volumes about the quality of a breeder's breeding program, and the quality of the dog or bitch who attains this designation.


 
Which is why many breeders consider it *THE SINGLE MOST IMPORTANT AND MEANINGFUL *title a dog can earn. It is what every responsible breeder strives for. And I am not speaking of the title so much as producing better than the producers, improvement of the breed. The title means others believed enough in your breeding decision(s) to take a pup and then went out and proved you correct. *NOTHING *compares to that feeling in my opinion.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Kand3 said:


> I wondered this as well! Also, (and not to hijack!) but what do SDHF and OHR stand for?? Thank you!!


SDHF stands for Show Dog Hall of Fame: 
Any Golden Retriever who earns 25 or more points based on the following schedule will be entered in the GRCA Show Dog Hall of Fame.
http://www.grca.org/events/conformation/conf_fame.html

OHR stands for Open Health Registry:
Dogs with OHR after their names means they are part of this registry
http://www.healthygoldens.com/default.asp


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Kand3 said:


> I wondered this as well! Also, (and not to hijack!) but what do SDHF and OHR stand for?? Thank you!!


 
SDHF - Show Dog Hall of Fame

I am not familiar with OHR, sorry.


----------



## Kand3 (Nov 3, 2008)

Thank you! Sometimes I feel like Bailey's breeding is lost on me!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

OHR-Open Health Registry, where additional data can be found about a dog's health, etc.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Is OHR a fairly new addition? I have only noticed that title added recently.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

It's been around for awhile but at one point was removed from k9data. Amy has since allowed it to be added back on.


----------



## Auenk9 (Oct 23, 2008)

Yeah and the next time they are re-doing the requirements I plan on writing in. I don't think it is "fair" (for lack of better term) that a male dog has to have 5 qualifying offspring and a bitch only 3. I realize the initial "reasoning" ...i.e., males can produce many more litters than a bitch over the course of their life...but what about the male that only produces 2 or 3 litters like the bitch because he is not "out there" and a "stud de jour".... yet has multiple champions (breed) plus other offspring(maybe even the champions) that get the performance titles?? Seems a bit skewed to me! It should be more based on percentages of offspring rather than actual numbers. Does that make sense? lol There...that is my rant for the day! lolol


----------

